# Coming soon...



## mashers (May 9, 2016)

Meet Bowser. Hopefully collecting him tomorrow


----------



## Baccabechoppin (May 9, 2016)

My heart just melted, look at his wittle cute face, it's adorable!


----------



## Bimmel (May 9, 2016)

You collect dogs?


----------



## smileyhead (May 9, 2016)

10/10 Masterpiece -IGN
(Just kidding. He's so adorable!  )


----------



## mashers (May 9, 2016)

The funny thing is that he's the smallest in the litter, so the breeders have nicknamed him 'Diddy'. I knew I wanted a Nintendo character name for him so I was tempted to just keep his name as Diddy, but I think Bowser is a better doggie name


----------



## smileyhead (May 9, 2016)

Baccabechoppin said:


> My heart just melted, look at his wittle cute face, it's adorable!





Spoiler: Offtopic



How the Hell did you colour your Spoiler text? :o It always just writes it out for me in code...



--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



mashers said:


> I think Bowser is a better doggie name


What about Meowser?


----------



## BurningDesire (May 9, 2016)

lmao you named a adorable dog bowser.


----------



## mashers (May 9, 2016)

smileyhead said:


> What about Meowser?


If I ever got a cat that would be a good name for it, but I guarantee I won't be getting a cat 



BurningDesire said:


> lmao you named a adorable dog bowser.


It kind of works though. He's a Staffordshire Bull Terrier which is a very misunderstood breed. They just want love and affection but are often considered to be dangerous. I think Bowser was the same and that's why he kept kidnapping Peach


----------



## BurningDesire (May 9, 2016)

mashers said:


> If I ever got a cat that would be a good name for it, but I guarantee I won't be getting a cat
> 
> 
> It kind of works though. He's a Staffordshire Bull Terrier which is a very misunderstood breed. They just want love and affection but are often considered to be dangerous. I think Bowser was the same and that's why he kept kidnapping Peach


Well played


----------



## mashers (May 11, 2016)

He's home


----------



## Swiftloke (May 11, 2016)

AWWWW SOOOO CUUUUTE
You know someday I ought to post a picture of my rabbit on this forum.


----------



## smileyhead (May 11, 2016)

mashers said:


> He's home
> 
> View attachment 48754


----------



## RustInPeace (May 11, 2016)

Hi dogeee!


----------



## DinohScene (May 11, 2016)

DAWHHH
Mash, why not put him as your avvy ;D


----------



## mgrev (May 11, 2016)

He's adorable!


----------



## Davidosky99 (May 11, 2016)

mashers said:


> He's home
> 
> View attachment 48754


it's the cutest puppy I have ever seen


----------



## mashers (May 14, 2016)

Cleaning his teeth in the garden


----------



## 8BitWonder (May 14, 2016)

My heart... It can't handle this... Must escape...


----------



## funnystory (May 14, 2016)

Is this a pitbull? Fuck pitbulls are not adorable they are a real health hazard. That dog could really fuck someone up.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

So adorable


----------



## mashers (May 14, 2016)

funnystory said:


> Is this a pitbull? Fuck pitbulls are not adorable they are a real health hazard. That dog could really fuck someone up.


He's a Staffordshire Bull Terrier. Now kindly take your opinion elsewhere.


----------



## Patxinco (May 14, 2016)

Dude, loving it!!!
It's too bad i'm allergic to them, both dogs and cats, even when i had them all my fu**ing life...
I hate it!!!!!


----------



## Deleted User (May 14, 2016)

-snip-
Look, I know that was a terrible incident, and it's a very unfortunate thing to happen, but please, for the love of Christ, spoiler that shit so the children don't immediately see it and jump out of their skin shit scared. That picture's freaking disturbing. I'm sorry, but it's just disturbing. :/

EDIT: thanks.


----------



## mashers (May 14, 2016)

I have reported that post. Now please stop turning a thread where I'm celebrating my new puppy into a shitposting fest.


----------



## Deleted User (May 14, 2016)

Spoiler



woof


----------



## VinsCool (May 14, 2016)

What a cute puppy! :3


----------



## Minox (May 14, 2016)

Just so there is no confusion, please stick to the topic matter. This is not the topic to discuss different dog breeds and what they can do if not handled correctly.


----------



## mashers (May 14, 2016)

Thank you @Minox, I really appreciate that.


----------



## Deleted User (May 14, 2016)

<3 I am a sucker for all things dogs... <3

I hope you and him (her?) have fun


----------



## Bubsy Bobcat (May 14, 2016)

What a cute little pupper!


----------



## mashers (May 16, 2016)

MENACING!!!


----------



## mashers (May 26, 2016)

MONSTER!!!


----------



## Greymane (May 26, 2016)

Urge to hug puppy RISING!!!


----------



## VinsCool (May 26, 2016)

mashers said:


> MONSTER!!!
> 
> View attachment 50754


Watch out! It might kill children for cuteness overload!


----------



## mashers (May 26, 2016)

Greymane said:


> Urge to hug puppy RISING!!!


You're too far away. I'll do it 



VinsCool said:


> Watch out! It might kill children for cuteness overload!


He has broken several children's hearts already. He literally crushed them WITH HIS ADORABLE DOGFACE.


----------



## mashers (May 28, 2016)

*DANGER INTENSIFIES*


----------



## Pacheko17 (May 28, 2016)

Bimmel said:


> You collect dogs?



I wonder if it works on the Wii U


----------



## mashers (May 30, 2016)

HIDE YO KIDS, HIDE YO WIFE


----------



## Greymane (May 30, 2016)

Chasing sheep in dreamland it seems.


----------



## Touko White (May 30, 2016)

mashers said:


> *DANGER INTENSIFIES*
> 
> View attachment 50983


The image that defines why I love dogs. So cute. ^^


----------



## mashers (May 30, 2016)

Greymane said:


> Chasing sheep in dreamland it seems.


He's snoring so loudly I think he'd scare the sheep away 

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Cammygirl192 said:


> The image that defines why I love dogs. So cute. ^^


Aww, thanks


----------



## migles (May 30, 2016)

when i read the thread title i thought this would be about those members that create threads about their leaving


----------



## Touko White (May 30, 2016)

Although nothing can compare to this cutie>


----------



## Greymane (May 30, 2016)

Nope its about dog, little dog, cute little pup. Urge to hug rising again..... I swear i just have the instinct to hug things i find cute.


----------



## Touko White (May 30, 2016)

Greymane said:


> Nope its about dog, little dog, cute little pup. Urge to hug rising again..... I swear i just have the instinct to hug things i find cute.


I want to do the same I find so much things cute though.


----------



## Greymane (May 30, 2016)

I have it with most animals, espacialy dogs/puppies and horses/pony's


----------



## Deleted User (May 30, 2016)

It fits this situation so well


----------



## mashers (May 31, 2016)

HARMFUL DOG WILL LOVE YOU TO DEATH


----------



## Touko White (May 31, 2016)

My heart is going to explode.


Touko Temporarily Unavailable

The Touko closed herself without sending any data.

The Touko is temporarily unable to service your request due to cuteness overload or capacity problems.

Due to heavy load on her heart, connections may be temporarily blocked from places that fetch an unusually high number of adorability.

I apologize for the inconvenience.


----------



## Thirty3Three (May 31, 2016)

OHMYGODPLEASEPOSTSOMANYPICTURES!!!!

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



mashers said:


> HARMFUL DOG WILL LOVE YOU TO DEATH
> 
> View attachment 51353


Not going to lie, I expected a fedora and glasses and stereotypical _McLovin'_-look from you (as well as anyone else here.

Maybe I should be more open minded. You're a good-looking dude. Ha!


----------



## mashers (May 31, 2016)

@Thirty3Three 
I do actually own a LOT of hats. None of them fedoras though. More of a trilby/pork pie/cap guy myself. I don't have any idea what a _McLovin'_-look is.


----------



## Thirty3Three (May 31, 2016)

mashers said:


> @Thirty3Three
> I do actually own a LOT of hats. None of them fedoras though. More of a trilby/pork pie/cap guy myself. I don't have any idea what a _McLovin'_-look is.


Oh, nice dude! I need to open my mind more about people online. Damn media and such. 

By the way, THIS is McLovin:





It's basically how I envision everyone here... except with a fedora. And lack of social skills. And pussy repellent.


But dude, that's a nice pooch! I love dogs, bruh!


----------



## mashers (May 31, 2016)

@Thirty3Three 
Right, well my social skills are pretty questionable and I voluntarily repel pussy... But 2/4 ain't bad.


----------



## GalladeGuy (May 31, 2016)

That's a cute pupper.


----------



## BurningDesire (May 31, 2016)

Bowser v.s Floofy the fox who would win


----------



## Luglige (Jun 1, 2016)

funnystory said:


> Is this a pitbull? Fuck pitbulls are not adorable they are a real health hazard. That dog could really fuck someone up.
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> So adorable


I'm so happy you're banned...


mashers said:


> He's a Staffordshire Bull Terrier. Now kindly take your opinion elsewhere.


I love pitbulls and he (she?) is so adorable!


----------



## The Catboy (Jun 1, 2016)

OMG! That is the cutest dog I have ever seen!


----------



## EarlAB (Jun 2, 2016)

Crystal the Glaceon said:


> OMG! That is the cutest dog I have ever seen!


Thank you! I know I'm very cute! :3


----------



## The Catboy (Jun 2, 2016)

EarlAB said:


> Thank you! I know I'm very cute! :3


I will stab you


----------



## Bubsy Bobcat (Jun 2, 2016)

if touko can post her pupper here, so can i!


----------



## Touko White (Jun 2, 2016)

Such cuteness. Many adorable. Wow.
(I'm not being sarcastic, either.)


----------



## EarlAB (Jun 2, 2016)

Crystal the Glaceon said:


> I will stab you
> View attachment 51540


I can show you some sticky crystal stuff...


----------



## Bubsy Bobcat (Jun 2, 2016)

Tanks! 

I wanna hug your pug.


----------



## EarlAB (Jun 2, 2016)

Also, your dog isn't as cute as mine Bubsy.


----------



## Bubsy Bobcat (Jun 2, 2016)

EarlAB said:


> Also, your dog isn't as cute as mine Bubsy.


Show me your doggo then.


----------



## Kingy (Jun 2, 2016)

:^)


----------



## Bubsy Bobcat (Jun 2, 2016)

what a cute fluffy doggo


----------



## Touko White (Jun 2, 2016)

Bubsy Bobcat said:


> what a cute fluffy doggo


I know right? ^^


----------



## Kingy (Jun 2, 2016)

Bubsy Bobcat said:


> what a cute fluffy doggo





Touko White said:


> I know right? ^^


Thanks, named him Max :^D


----------



## petethepug (Jun 2, 2016)

So cute.
, I have two bull dogs (French and English.)
Auggie & Fifi AKA Fiona.


----------



## Touko White (Jun 2, 2016)

petethepug said:


> So cute.
> , I have two bull dogs (French and English.)
> Auggie & Fifi AKA Fiona.


You should get a pug, I prefer black pugs yourself.
(also I can see you, on an AcmlmBoard, having so many mood avatars of pugs)


----------



## mashers (Jun 2, 2016)

Hey! This thread is about _my_ dog!


----------



## Kingy (Jun 2, 2016)

mashers said:


> Hey! This thread is about _my_ dog!


I guess not anymore :^) lol


----------



## petethepug (Jun 2, 2016)

Touko White said:


> You should get a pug, I prefer black pugs yourself.
> (also I can see you, on an AcmlmBoard, having so many mood avatars of pugs)



Had a pug when I was younger. But... Well he died of old age, just happend naturally.

He got the best gift before he had died; small Snickers Bar. It was pretty sad . His heart was failing so even if we had waited he would have died anyway...


----------



## Touko White (Jun 2, 2016)

petethepug said:


> Had a pug when I was younger. But... Well he died of old age, just happend naturally.
> 
> He got the best gift before he had died; small Snickers Bar. It was pretty sad . His heart was failing so even if we had waited he would have died anyway...


Must have been horrible... 
I remember when we lost our old dog...


----------



## EarlAB (Jun 2, 2016)

Bubsy Bobcat said:


> Show me your doggo then.


It should be in that one thread.


----------



## mashers (Jun 4, 2016)

Just had a bath together


----------



## Luglige (Jun 4, 2016)

mashers said:


> MONSTER!!!
> 
> View attachment 50754


God you're hot.


----------



## mashers (Jun 5, 2016)

Luglige said:


> God you're hot.


Thanks


----------



## mashers (Jun 6, 2016)

Just the thing for a hot day


----------



## mashers (Jun 7, 2016)

Bowser's Castle  My bf built it for him!


----------



## BurningDesire (Jun 7, 2016)

mashers said:


> Bowser's Castle  My bf built it for him!
> 
> View attachment 52035


That is the best dog house for a dog named bowser.


----------



## mgrev (Jun 7, 2016)

mashers said:


> Bowser's Castle  My bf built it for him!
> 
> View attachment 52035


That is brilliant!


----------



## mashers (Jun 7, 2016)

Heh, thanks guys  I wanted Bowser head flags for it but we couldn't find any, and it was too expensive to have some made. But the greyscale Union Flags look pretty good  He's going to add a drawbridge too!


----------



## EarlAB (Jun 7, 2016)

Add a fake lava moat around it.


----------



## a9lh-1user (Jun 7, 2016)

mashers said:


> Cleaning his teeth in the garden
> 
> View attachment 49221



Looks like he doesn't like the camera looking at his food 
(Very nice little puppy!)


----------



## mashers (Jul 7, 2016)

One of the things I love about Staffies is that they actually smile when they're happy


----------



## mashers (Jul 7, 2016)

Chillin'.


----------



## loco365 (Jul 7, 2016)

Seeing your puppy makes me smile so much and makes me want a dog even more. I miss having a dog around


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 9, 2016)

lol, "collecting" super cute!!!!!


----------



## mashers (Aug 5, 2016)

Helpful puppy will hunt for Pokemon.


----------



## Depravo (Aug 5, 2016)

Your dog appears to be wearing a neckerchief.


----------



## mashers (Aug 5, 2016)

Depravo said:


> Your dog appears to be wearing a neckerchief.


That he is. Rather dapper it is too IMO


----------



## Minox (Aug 6, 2016)

mashers said:


> Helpful puppy will hunt for Pokemon.
> 
> View attachment 58187


Looks more like he's about to become caught by a Pokéball to me :')


----------



## RevPokemon (Aug 6, 2016)

Minox said:


> Looks more like he's about to become caught by a Pokéball to me :')


Same here OR maybe he is trying to catch his trainer????


----------



## mashers (Sep 12, 2016)

Playing in his toy box today


----------

